# WTB Kawasaki 1975 bmx b2 bike parts



## KenM (Jan 17, 2012)

I am looking for a seat, rear seat posts/clamps, rubber boots for the forks, and some motomags. Send me a message if you have these parts. The seat and posts are the only thing that I am missing. The mags would be a luxury.

Thanks,

Ken


----------

